# Sea Patrol



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Sep 2010)

I have been watching this Australian import on Showcase and am wondering if we can get the DVDs for this multi season series?


----------



## CEEBEE501 (11 Sep 2010)

They are online if you want to watch them

http://tvshack.cc/tv/Sea_Patrol/


----------

